# Holiday home for family



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

Which is the best place to buy a 1bedroom flat in Lisbon or around?
How much it might cost?
I have checked some flats on remax but the price looks to good to be true 
Any info will be good
Thank you


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

can anyone help me out plz?


----------

